# leo morph question



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

sorry this probably sounds really stupid but what is the difference between a blizzard and a blazing blizzard are there any visible differences or is it just the genetics


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Blazing Blizzard is a Blizzard plus Albino (usually Tremper).

Blazing will be lighter coloured and will have different eyes to a 'normal' Blizzard ........


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

thank you very much i think that means that mine is a blizzard then


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeh, normal blizzard, very nice all the same


----------

